# Freez Dried or Dehydrated food?



## A-WAX (Mar 8, 2012)

I know the difference between both, as far as how they are prepared. Which is better though? I'm sure like anything els each has there pros and cons. I just don't know what they are and I'm planning on making my first purchase soon. Any info, or personal experience would be appreciated . appreciated.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Freeze-dried. While it certainly stores well it is expensive. I've never bought any. If cost is not a factor, that would be the best choice IMHO.

You can dehydrate almost anything at home for pennies compared to buying it. That's the route I chose. I have dried apples, peaches, pears, blueberries, strawberries, tomatoes, potatoes, various types of beans, cucumber, zucchini, peppers, corn, peas, meat and eggs. Probably a couple other things I can't think of right now.

We bought 2 $90.00 dehydrators 4 years ago and have dried, as compared to commercially prepared, $1000's worth of food. As a bonus we know exactly what is in it, or better yet, what's not in it.

One downside to home preparation; getting everything ready to go in the dryer is very time consuming. Then you have to package it yourself which takes more time. If you have more time than money, it's the way to go. If the opposite is the case, you may prefer to buy.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I went with FD strictly for the long term storage capability. Mostly ingredients (vegetables, fruits, meat...) but also some ready to eat meals. I included treats and drink mixes also. Always bought what was on sale and built a meal plan around that. As I accumulated I could fill in gaps with some more expensive items.

My philosophy was yes, it is expensive but I only buy it once and it will be good for as long as I am around. It took several years to get it all together, money is always an issue. It sure was gratifying to hit the milestones with each case delivery, one week, one month, 6 months… 

I also stock regular store bought goods which I rotate through. I'd rather not open an expensive FD can if the need is for only a week or two.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

FD is expensive but lasts 25+ years. 
Dehydrated is DIY but doesn't last as long. Since I have my own garden and livestock, I do a lot of dehydrated food. We eat what we store so it isn't a problem. I try to keep a year's worth of food on hand at any one time so the dehydrated only has to keep for that long.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Dehydrated properly packaged lasts longer than before; I prefer dehydrated because you get more per can. Im used to dehydrated food's quirks, as well. Finally even purchased dehydrated is cheaper than freeze dried.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Most folks keep some sort of combination of freeze-dried & dehydrated. FD takes up A LOT of space, as does canned & MRE's. Dehydrated takes up the least amount of room. So which is better? You have to consider the time, space, money, & individual tastes of te people you're prepping for.


----------

